# Whose fault is this crop injury?



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Several weeks ago I had the local branch of one of the mega crop companies spray about 20 acres of orchard grass (and 10 brome) with 2 4D, banvel, and nitrogen, mostly because of a problem that I had starting with white cockle. The nitrogen was only 20 units. The spray rig came from another local farm where they were also covering grass hay.

When I began mowing yesterday I quickly discovered that I still had a white cockle problem and I also had a problem with horribly stunted orchard grass. Like a foot tall and some stretches of the field where it barely even shot any heads. One 6 acre field seemed to have the most stunting and least weed kill. The others cleaned up nicely but still seem somewhat stunted.

My sales rep is stumped. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

This might sound simplistic....but my orchard is VERY lime green and not exactly shooting up...You aren't to far from me and we have had minimum sun and a lot of rain with no real drying out periods. I figured my N washed away awhile back....the banvel , I don't know but that 2 4d is less effective in cooler temps if memory serves me and combined with the rain ???Perfect storm??? Tater


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> The spray rig came from another local farm where they were also covering grass hay.


I wonder how the "local farms" grass hay is doing? Do they also raise corn?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tater, I have orchard they didn't spray and it's fully headed. I always do these fields first because they're an older, early maturing variety. I'm going to bale this field tomorrow and after tedding it today I'm estimating 2.5-3 tons total off of the worst 6 acres. It's ugly.

Vol, I haven't seen his hay (I could drive by, it's just two miles but I'm not sure which fields) but he hasn't complained. They weren't spraying any corn that day and I'm sure of that because I talked to the rig operator the day it was sprayed (no reason to hide anything at that point) and he told me what he had been spraying so far that morning.

Anyway, I have no proof but my only guess is that the nurse truck driver mixed in a completely wrong chemical. He's temporary help, and a little birdie who also works there (okay, that birdie happens to be my dad) informs me he's already botched a few other mixes.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Tater, I have orchard they didn't spray and it's fully headed. I always do these fields first because they're an older, early maturing variety. I'm going to bale this field tomorrow and after tedding it today I'm estimating 2.5-3 tons total off of the worst 6 acres. It's ugly.
> 
> Vol, I haven't seen his hay (I could drive by, it's just two miles but I'm not sure which fields) but he hasn't complained. They weren't spraying any corn that day and I'm sure of that because I talked to the rig operator the day it was sprayed (no reason to hide anything at that point) and he told me what he had been spraying so far that morning.
> 
> Anyway, I have no proof but my only guess is that the nurse truck driver mixed in a completely wrong chemical. He's temporary help, and a little birdie who also works there (okay, that birdie happens to be my dad) informs me he's already botched a few other mixes.


Sounds like the temp may have made a mistake but how do you prove it? Could take samples and have them analyzed but is it worth the cost?????


----------

